# Hey biker chix where are you riding this weekend ...



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Just thought posting our weekend ride plans will get a little stoke going to get through the work week !

So ladies post away ! 
As for me, i am taking advantage of a cooling trend (yay) and will ride at 
Ca~nada del oro open space. Close to home, semi remote trails and not heavily used. Oak woods, deer
Turkeys lions pigs quail coyotes etc.
My second ride is currently undecided but something with lotta climbing...


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm thinking of going back here. They are celebrating the opening of a new trail with a post-ride barbecue.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful spot ! Plus riding AND BBQ ? okay i'm there ! Oh wait heh heh, where is this ?


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Pittstown, NY. Come on over! They had an IMBA crew there last fall to help with trail design and teach us how to build trails.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Trail building is so fun ! Hey I have cousins around Burnt Hills. Gonna be seeing then in July up at long beach ontario. Pm me if you want to join us for a huge bash at the lake: live music, boating,..food, beer bonfire etc. july 28 .


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll be racing at Banner Lakes at Summerset State Park (Iowa). This trail is so tough that instead of socks or a t-shirt for pre-registering, you get a whiskey glass! LOL

Not sure if I'm looking forward to it or not...


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Staying home and riding desert trails in 100+ temps! Crested Butte in 2 weeks!


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

*i'm jealous*



kinsler said:


> Staying home and riding desert trails in 100+ temps! Crested Butte in 2 weeks!


jealous cuz I cain't ride in 100 deg temps ! Wish I could. My family is in pine and Payson az doesn't quite get to 100 up there ... Have fun !


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be riding at our local dh bike park 

Weather will be perfect... sunny, warm and a nice breeze coming off Georgian Bay


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Supposed to be triple digits here too ... I think I will escape to the mtns tomorrow but I am taking my hiking boots, dogs and husband instead of the bicycle. Riding on Monday


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

Gave up a day of riding singletrack for New Belguim's 2nd annual Tour de Fat here in Durham. Bikes & beer. Happy Weekend!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

zazzafrazz said:


> Trail building is so fun ! Hey I have cousins around Burnt Hills. Gonna be seeing then in July up at long beach ontario. Pm me if you want to join us for a huge bash at the lake: live music, boating,..food, beer bonfire etc. july 28 .


Long Beach - as in near Wainfleet? If you are bringing your bikes, come and check out the trails in the Hood in Port Colborne! They are a BLAST!!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

zazzafrazz - can't make Long Beach but if you're ever visiting Burnt Hills and want to ride, let me know. I'm not too far away.

Here's a pic from the Pittstown grand opening ride yesterday. Great ride with barbecue and beer after.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I rode at Coopers Rock in WVa. Had a great ride.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

I spent the weekend in Whistler, BC; one day riding the rocky singletrack in Pemberton and the next on Whistler singletrack. Weather was perfect, food and beer excellent 

In 2 weeks time it's off to eastern Washington for a week of sub-alpine singletrack :thumbsup:


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

TheotherH said:


> I spent the weekend in Whistler, BC; one day riding the rocky singletrack in Pemberton and the next on Whistler singletrack. Weather was perfect, food and beer excellent
> 
> In 2 weeks time it's off to eastern Washington for a week of sub-alpine singletrack :thumbsup:


Where ya going? I didn't ride mtn bikes when I lived there but I rode dirt bikes all over north of spokane and couer d alene.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Firecrackerktm said:


> Where ya going? I didn't ride mtn bikes when I lived there but I rode dirt bikes all over north of spokane and couer d alene.


Riding Esmeralda Peaks north of Cle Elum for a warm up then to the Kettle Falls area for KettleFest (5 days of riding & camping in the Kettle Crest range e.g. Sherman's Peak, Copper Butte, Jungle Hill, Taylor Ridge). We rode a couple of trails here last year and liked it so much we're coming back again


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

TheotherH said:


> Riding Esmeralda Peaks north of Cle Elum for a warm up then to the Kettle Falls area for KettleFest (5 days of riding & camping in the Kettle Crest range e.g. Sherman's Peak, Copper Butte, Jungle Hill, Taylor Ridge). We rode a couple of trails here last year and liked it so much we're coming back again


Cool! I used to live in Ellensburg and rode at Taneum and lake wenatchee a lot. Trying to move back somewhere in the nw some day. Post pics plz!


----------



## Redcat1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just got back from 3 days of shuttle riding in Brian Head, Utah. Amazing views at every turn, fun trails, perfect weather, nice company.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow ladies great riding !

 I rode rancho del oro and Wilder ranch. Sweet !


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh and nice pix ... Here are mine:



Thank you for the invites too ! I will be very close to Port Colburne. I won't have a bike but will have boats, beer, etc. pm me if you want to join us on the 28th july. Party right on the lake !


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 21, 2011)

No riding for me this weekend  Family in town.. On the bright side we'll be going to the beach!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll most likely be hitting up the Happy Jack trails here in Wyoming! That's my usual weekend haunt


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Stripes said:


> Hitting Northstar this weekend. Trying the AM bike with big wheels and bigger rubber  Should be able to get my bike up to 38 lbs easily.


Have a blast and post up the pix for us !


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Keepin' it local this weekend. 
Rdo and mid-pen ...


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

Saturday hitting the trails in Spraugebrook. Sunday at the Hydrocut. Let the good times roll!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome rides ladies....i'll be staying local in Oklahoma City with my brand spankin' new Niner EMD build : ) The riding in OKC is a lot better than you would imagine...looking forward to it after a week of no riding on a work trip!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome rides ladies....i'll be staying local in Oklahoma City with my brand spankin' new Niner EMD build : ) The riding in OKC is a lot better than you would imagine...looking forward to it after a week of no riding on a work trip!


Was the EMD one of the XS?? I'm currently building up a One 9 - can't wait to get on it! Have a fun ride, esp after a week of no riding!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

2WD said:


> Was the EMD one of the XS?? I'm currently building up a One 9 - can't wait to get on it! Have a fun ride, esp after a week of no riding!!


Mine is a M. Rode like a champ yesterday...can't wait for more! How are you building up your new bike?


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

fun seeing what you all are doing. We gave back this weekend, working on our local pump track and jumps..


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Mine is a M. Rode like a champ yesterday...can't wait for more! How are you building up your new bike?


Nice! Fully rigid with 32x18 - all Kermit green! Can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

2WD said:


> Nice! Fully rigid with 32x18 - all Kermit green! Can't wait!


Gotta see some pics of that one! Mine is Hot Tamale red : ) I've never ridden a full rigid before - sounds fun...and fast!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

No riding this weekend for me... a wildfire broke out near my town, and the smoke has been horrendous. I (smartly) decided to save my lungs and stay indoors. I'm really itching to get on the bike, though... thinking I might have to escape down to northern Colorado to get out of the smoke a bit (I live in southern Wyoming)


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Gotta see some pics of that one! Mine is Hot Tamale red : ) I've never ridden a full rigid before - sounds fun...and fast!


Spicy!! I'll let you know how it is - first ride tonight!! I'll try to get some pics up!!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Congrats on the new Niner bikes!

Last weekend, a group of us hit Kingdom Trails in Vermont. And we didn't get rained on!


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Headed to Crested Butte tomorrow!!!


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Only rode around my backyard ! Just a lazy weekend for me . Gonna be on the road this coming weeKend to Jackson Demo. We gunna have us a time ...whoot ! 

Tonight is big party time pre-fourth fest in Morgan hill - kick the weekend offright


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

miatagal96 said:


> Congrats on the new Niner bikes!
> 
> Last weekend, a group of us hit Kingdom Trails in Vermont. And we didn't get rained on!


Thanks! Gotta work on the fully rigid aspect - felt like I was riding a bike for the first time for a little while there! Say - any tips for the Kingdom Trails? Gonna be heading there for vaycay in August!


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

2WD - have fun in Kingdom! It's great riding. It can get crowded on the weekends, so you may want to plan your riding to avoid the crowds. Here is a gallery with some routes I've taken: Kingdom Maps Photo Gallery by j_harvey at pbase.com. Most of the routes start from town. We shuttled our cars for some of the routes to avoid some climbing. The first map is one of the most popular routes. People ride it counter-clockwise. This is similar to the route they often recommend at the Kingdom Trails office. On the Saturdays, a lot of people start this route around 10am or 11am, so if you want to avoid crowds, either start early or do the east side of Darling Hill road first, then take a break, then do the west side later in the day. Darling Hill Road runs along the top of Darling Hill so if you ride away from the road, it's mostly downhill and towards the road is mostly uphill.

The trails in the Pound Cake, Fence Line, Pasture Point area are quite rooty, so if it's wet and you don't like wet routes, avoid them. These are some of my favorite trails (especially Coronary Bypass) and if you don't mind roots, don't miss them (even if it is wet). Make sure your tire pressure isn't too high or you'll bounce around.

They sell sandwiches on the top of Old Webs on Saturday and Sunday and there is water there to refill bottles and clean bikes if necessary.

If you're looking for a place to eat, Willy's in town is great (make reservations on weekends). Check them out on-line. You can also get take-out pizza and meat for grilling there. If it's really hot, jump in the river behind the bike shop after a ride.

Have fun!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

miatagal96 - Thank you thank you thank you for the information!!! That's super awesome!!!  Just looking at those maps makes me think FUN!! Can't wait!


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

2WD said:


> Spicy!! I'll let you know how it is - first ride tonight!! I'll try to get some pics up!!


[email protected] -

Here they are! Sorry, no action shots yet, and sorry for the messy shop! And, of course, I banged up the frame first ride on a bunch of rocks that were under a bunch of poison ivy and I've got one nasty gross rash on my leg now! Good times!


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Stripes said:


> Hitting Northstar this weekend. Trying the AM bike with big wheels and bigger rubber  Should be able to get my bike up to 38 lbs easily.


Oh sick Stripes! Hope it wuz fun!

We ended up in Phoenix. In July. :eekster: Thanks to the whims of my crazy family who decided to have a little bit of a spontaneous reunion including my Mom & niece from the east coast, I had to oblige...

On the 4th, my AZ cousin who rides recommended a 6am start, and that combined with some unusual cloud cover meant we actually rode South Mountain in July and didn't suffer heat stroke. National trail was gnarly! I think I will have to give that one another go sometime (in mid-winter).

After that, we headed to the north rim of the grand canyon to ride the rainbow rim trail. This was the most beautiful, magical, unspoiled forest trail I have ever ridden. 18 miles of smooth, flowy singletrack through ponderosa and aspen forest interspersed with grandiose views into the canyon. Unreal! We camped right on the rim, too.

Then we hit up St. George for a day and rode Zen trail, which was hotter than hell, but we have been there before, luckily.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

2WD said:


> Say - any tips for the Kingdom Trails? Gonna be heading there for vaycay in August!


There's a "sticky" on the VT,ME, NH Regional forum for Kingdom Trails, and info scattered in other threads there. It can get a little busy on some weekends, but if you like empty trails, an early start will get you that anyday. Buy a trail pass when you arrive if you can because the trail center doesn't open real early. Have fun!


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Rode Jackson demo near Ft Bragg California.
WoW amazing. Jaw dropping beauty, fun challenging trails, had the place all to ourselves.
Of course would not be possible without the fabulous guide services
provided by
Mendocino Bike Sprite

Get up there and ride with then asap !


----------



## Arsbars (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm headed to Utah, Salt Lake City/Ogden, for work this Sunday. Work involves riding my bike each day! Hope to get in a decent amount of MTB and road.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> There's a "sticky" on the VT,ME, NH Regional forum for Kingdom Trails, and info scattered in other threads there. It can get a little busy on some weekends, but if you like empty trails, an early start will get you that anyday. Buy a trail pass when you arrive if you can because the trail center doesn't open real early. Have fun!


Thanks mtbxplorer for the info!


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Spent a little over a week riding in Crested Butte- awesome... now it's back to desert riding. At least it's below 100 now!


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ 
wOW ! Gorgeous ! Thanks for sharing !

Keeping it low key around here this weekend. 
Ridin' local loco.


----------

